# 103.8 Fever!!



## sarathan (Jun 28, 2005)

My little 2-year old ds is sick...







: I just took his temperature and it's 103.8!! Can all of you wise mamas remind me what the "danger zone" is?? Is this too high?? I haven't given him any medicine and he's sleeping right now. Should I call his pedi? Neither one of my boys have ever had a fever this high!!

TIA!!


----------



## wfuteach (Jun 13, 2007)

I am not used to posting here, but based on my exp. and advice from ped. the number itself isn't the concern in terms of "how" sick your child is, but a higher fever just brings with it increased risk of febrile seizures.

I suggest calling your ped, but unless your child is acting severly lethargic, etc, you might just want to try Tylenol/Motrin and cold compresses.

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hugs mama! Sick littles are tough!

You can read through the Dr Sears page http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t082100.asp but the highlight is:

Quote:

Remember, fevers are your body's natural response to infection, and not necessarily a sign that something serious is taking place.

Low-grade fevers are generally not serious, are easily treated, and can wait until the morning to be evaluated by your doctor.

Fevers of 101 to 103 (38.4 to 39.5 Celcius) are also generally not serious and can wait until morning to be evaluated, except as indicated below.

High fevers of 104 (40 Celcius) or higher that quickly come down to 100 or 101 (37.8 to 38.3 Celcius) with the treatment measures below are also generally not serious and can wait until morning, except as indicated below
And:

Quote:

Fever is a normal and healthy response of the body to an illness. The body's immune system releases chemicals that raise the body temperature. This is part of the normal infection-fighting process.
According to the site a "high fever" is 103.6 and up so you're just barely there...

If your little seems comfortable then maybe just keep an eye on them? But if they seem to be hurting maybe treat the fever then? Hope they feel better soon!


----------



## sarathan (Jun 28, 2005)

wombatclay- Thanks for the link, don't know why I didn't think of that myself!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

You have a sick little one... no one's brain works at top speed in that situation! I actually have a big memo with "fever safety info" on my fridge since I can never remember it when dd is sick.









hang in there!


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

If he sleeps for a long time I would wake him periodically to drink something and nurse if you still nurse. Dehydration can be a bigger problem then the fever and is more what I worry about than the fever. We do cool compresses if it makes my boys feel better and popsicles if they want one. not so much to bring the fever down but to make them feel better for the moment. I offer juice, ice water or really whatever they will drink (except soda) to keep them drinking.
Hang in there its burning something outta his system and her body is quite capable of taking care of itself. Try not to worry!
Angela


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

The risk of seizures has (most likely) passed. Febrile seizures are from very fast spikes in temp. Think 98.6 to 104 in a matter of minutes.

Dehydration is the next issue. Just keep him drinking.

Has he had Roseola? We went through this a month ago. She spiked that EXACT temp, with no other symproms. (Although she was very lethargic and cranky) NO bowel issues, eating pretty well, no nasal drainage etc...

The fever would go down with Mortin/Tylenol and resolved in 48 hours. Then came the rash....


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

There is no "danger zone" where the fever itself is a worry.

Don't medicate. Keep him comfortable and hydrated.

-Angela


----------



## kimpo76 (Oct 20, 2006)

I think a lot of little ones are getting roseola lately, my 17-month-old had it last week. Keep pushing fluids and check for a rash after the fever breaks!


----------



## sarathan (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you all! I've never once given him medicine so I'd rather just keep him comfortable and "let it run its course" for now. I do feel better now.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

When my oldest son was 2, he got high fevers very easily. Like 103-104.2ish. I didn't give him any medicine, just nursed and nursed. He is 4.5 now and hasn't had such a fever in ages, and the highest my 20 mo. old's has ever been was 103, but I'm expecting higher temps if he catches anything this winter.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

when my toddler was a little younger she had a fever of roughly the same as your little one. we spent a long time nursing in a cool bath and then brought the large fan upstairs to blow across her naked back/neck while she nursed on and off for 24 hours or so. i hope he feels better soon.


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

We are going thru the unexplained fever thing right now too. DD has been hovering around 102 since Sunday morning without any other symptoms except she isn't eating much. It spikes higher at night and we aren't forcing her to have her temp taken overnight. Last night she was in a tepid bath twice. It is just awful.

I took her to the ped yesterday because she was breaking out in hives all over her body when the temp spiked at night. We had been doing the tylenol/motrin thing but the motrin wasn't helping and was upsetting her stomach (since she isn't eating much). Today I have been giving just tylenol and she seems to have cooled down a bit.

Gosh I hope she doesn't have roseola.


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawn1221* 
We are going thru the unexplained fever thing right now too. DD has been hovering around 102 since Sunday morning without any other symptoms except she isn't eating much. It spikes higher at night and we aren't forcing her to have her temp taken overnight. Last night she was in a tepid bath twice. It is just awful.

I took her to the ped yesterday because she was breaking out in hives all over her body when the temp spiked at night. We had been doing the tylenol/motrin thing but the motrin wasn't helping and was upsetting her stomach (since she isn't eating much). Today I have been giving just tylenol and she seems to have cooled down a bit.

Gosh I hope she doesn't have roseola.

Hmmm...the rash with Roseola appears after the fever is gone. It was like, WHEW, she's better. Then she broke out in a rash on her stomach and back.

It's no big deal, though. Actually, my vax-friendly/natural ped. said it's a good test for her immune system.

I'm not one for medication...but the Dr. suggested that for Roseola, the virus is going to do its' thing with or without Tylenol/Motrin. It really kept her comfortable and able to rest and eat/drink.

PS...We gave her a sippy cup of water during the night. She drank the WHOLE cup during the night.


----------



## BabyJay'sMom (Jul 21, 2006)

I one of those "treat the baby not the thermometer" kind of folks. The only reason I even take DS's temp is if I think he's out of sorts. That being said, DS was cranky yesterday and I did take his temp. Just 100.0, so I knew his little body was fighting something off. He weaned last week as I finally lost all my milk with this pregnancy, so I just made sure he drank lots of water, and ate lots of fruit to up his vitamin c levels. I also put him down a little early for his nap, and made sure he got plenty of sleep last night. He's happy as a clam today, so I'm figuring the fever is probably gone. I would just watch him and make sure he is as well hydrated as possible. Oh, and a little extra snuggle time and few extra smooches wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

If you don't want to medicate but are worried about the fever, you can use cool compresses on his legs to bring a fever down somewhat. Or if you ARE medicating and the fever still won't come down, this will help, too, but you should wait 30 minutes for any medication to kick in before you start. I just take some linen cloths (old table napkins actually), rinse them in cool water (not cold! just around luke-warm, maybe cooler), wrap them around the feet and calves. Secure with a pair of _your_ socks if necessary - the compresses shouldn't be tight. Leave the compresses on for 15-20 minutes and repeat with somewhat cooler water each time. Do not do this more than 4 times in a row.


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

My kiddos only have fevers a couple of times a year. I usually medicate for nightime, but not during the day. I use Motrin if it is over 101 or 102. Low grade fevers I just watch. We cosleep, so I can often feel my Ds's head throughout the night.


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

We usually medicate if over 104, but that's because she usually won't sleep at that temperature and my theory is that she needs to sleep to get well. We have had a lot of fevers of unknown origin (essentially symptomless) but she is listless and can't sleep. Using the meds only brings it down a couple degrees, but it allows her to sleep. If your lo is sleeping, I certainly wouldn't wake to give meds. As a pp pointed out, the risk of seizures is over because the temp increase has occurred...seizures generally occur from a rapid increase in temps!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I used to medicate night time fevers because I was worried about an unnoticed spike. But now I just trust my child's body to do it's job. I make sure to sleep with them when they are sick so that I can feel their skin throughout the night. If a fever gets too high it wakes me up. Then I readjust the blanket or clothing situation, or do damp cloths etc.


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

crap!

DD has roseola








:


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

my midwife taught me to soak the childs socks in lemon juice, put them on, then put a pair of my socks over them to contain the mess. weird-but it works to bring a fever down without meds.


----------



## BriBri (Apr 17, 2007)

Give him something for the fever....NOW!! I do not want to alarm you, but anything near 104 is something to be worried about. Tots can devlop febril seizures if the temp gets too high....and that is scary. So, give him some tylenol and go to the docs.....


----------



## sarathan (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriBri* 
Give him something for the fever....NOW!! I do not want to alarm you, but anything near 104 is something to be worried about. Tots can devlop febril seizures if the temp gets too high....and that is scary. So, give him some tylenol and go to the docs.....

Wow, if I didn't know better, this post would have REALLY freaked me out. I do not believe a fever near 104 is a medical emergency.







:

He's fine now, fever is totally gone. I did not medicate him, but kept him comfortable with cool washcloths and Pedialyte popsicles. Thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarathan* 
Wow, if I didn't know better, this post would have REALLY freaked me out. I do not believe a fever near 104 is a medical emergency.







:

He's fine now, fever is totally gone. I did not medicate him, but kept him comfortable with cool washcloths and Pedialyte popsicles. Thanks for all the advice everyone.










In case you cant get out to get pedialyte here is a link on how to make it. It came in handy the time I had 2 puking kids and could leave the house .. This only happens when DH is away LOL

http://rehydrate.org/solutions/homemade.htm

One of my sons always spikes a high temp the other 2 hardly ever does. Im glad you little guy is feeling better


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawn1221* 
crap!

DD has roseola








:

Poor kid. But don't worry about it. Roseola is no big deal.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

My DS regularly spikes high temps...if he has a temp, he makes it worthwhile LOL they are always 103-104+ when he gets sick. I don't get concerned anymore.







I also don't like to medicate him, especially during the day, bc then he feels fine and runs around like a maniac again instead of resting like he should be!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriBri* 
Give him something for the fever....NOW!! I do not want to alarm you, but anything near 104 is something to be worried about. Tots can devlop febril seizures if the temp gets too high....and that is scary. So, give him some tylenol and go to the docs.....

No it's not. You're wrong. And no, seizures do not have to do with how high the fever is. They have to do with a rapid change.

Please do more research before scare-mongering.

-Angela


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
No it's not. You're wrong. And no, seizures do not have to do with how high the fever is. They have to do with a rapid change.

Please do more research before scare-mongering.

-Angela











My dd has had multiple temps of up to 105 with no other symptoms,and generally when she spikes a high fever we have no known cause. And they come and go over the course of a few days. This is complete misinformation!


----------

